# Rose Index Magnetic Chip Wand



## aliva (Apr 29, 2021)

Well finally got around to the rose index, this one has a 1 1/4 dia. bore. It's made from CRS. Since I don't have a  swivel base on my Kurt vise. It was a little challenging  to get the angles dead on.
The second item is my take on the magnetic chip wand3/4" aluminum tube from an old boat top. 10  3/4" dia. ceramic magnets attached to a 1/2" rod. with a PVC guide on the end. The blue chip stop on the OD is adjustable. Seem to work good. I could have bought one for around 30$ but where's the fun in that, the the material was just laying around, the price was right.


----------

